
Show HN: WebGL Procedural Badlands - wwwtyro
https://github.com/wwwtyro/badlands
======
Doches
This is really gorgeous! Any chance of a high-level write-up on the techniques
you're using?

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks! Yes, I plan to; I'll put it here when it's ready:
[http://wwwtyro.net](http://wwwtyro.net)

------
RantyDave
Only slightly related: I just rendered that on an hp chromebook. Computers
these days are mad powerful.

------
_wWw
Great stuff!

------
Fudgel
Thats great.

